# Ahhh, the smooth sound of Dura-ace



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

About 35 min. into my ride today my Ipod's battery died. Yeah, yeah I should not wear an Ipod on the bike. But, this was on basically bike trails and quiet neighborhoods. So anyway 35mins into the ride it goes out. I think, oh crap, but then I listen. Listen to the magic of a well tuned Dura-ace drivetrain. It is a beautiful thing.


----------

